# Metric Threads On Griz Go6o2



## grizzly10x22 (Apr 14, 2016)

I had never cut metric threads but needed a handle for a RCBS press made in the mid 70's now I had a hard time believing it was metric threads for the handle. I bought the press cheap as the handle was missing. called RCBS and they told me to send 19 bucks and the linkage the handle screws into and they would send me the parts. being a tight wad I decided to make one myself. what a hard time I had figuring out the correct thread pitch. finally I decided to just screw bolts into it and hope one fit. it was a 14 x1.5. anyway I made some absolutely beautiful threads on the last pass the belt slipped and messed up the last 4 or 5 threads. I could use it the way it is as it will hold with out a problem, but I am going to re make as I need the practice and I hate something that isn't right. one thing I did soon after buying it and trying to make threads is try to come up with a way to slow down the rps's as 150 is to fast for a beginner. luckily I had a buddy who was a wiz at electronics he and I put in a new 220 volt motor of about 3 times the power it came with and he put some type of controller that made it adjustable from 35 rpm all the way to 2400 I still have to change belt setting and gears but what a nice change.... since then grizzly offers the same lath with the same type of modifications for an additional price.


----------

